

Ask HN: What is HN's source for freelance & consultant contracts? - justindocanto

I've run solo for years and have drafted up a number of contracts based of what I've seen/been sent from time to time. I figured with more jobs coming in lately it's time to do revamp the contract.<p>What is HN's source for freelance &#38; consultant contracts?<p>My 2 main uses would be for 1-off jobs for random clients &#38; long-term relationships with companies to do development as a contractor.<p>Any direction or links would be appreciated. Thanks guys!
======
justindocanto
I mean Contract Agreements/Documents. If any of the admin can edit the title
to say the following, that would be amazing. I'm not sure if that's possible /
who to ask. just noting it here =)

"Ask HN: What is HN's source for freelance & consultant contract agreements?"

------
abbasmehdi
This comes out every month: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3412901>

~~~
justindocanto
I should have worded the original post differently....

I meant contracts you sign. Legal documents. Not job leads. Appreciate the
reply though abbasmehdi. =) I'll give that a look.

